# Problem mit MYSQL auf Debian 3.0



## wischy (14. Juni 2005)

"ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)"

So Leute, das kommt wenn ich auf mein Forum will bzw. mich bei PHPMyadmin einloggen will, anwas kann es liegen? Wir haben schon ein paar mal mysql neu gestartet aber es will einfach net, was ist genau falsch?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Juni 2005)

Genau was der Fehler sagt, es findet die Datei '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' nicht.
Vermutlich hat sich bloss der Pfad der .sock-Datei geändert. Es reicht, wenn Du einen symlink in dem ordner /var/run/mysqld/ zu der mysqld.sock legst.

Befehle:

```
cd /var/run/mysqld
```


```
ln /vorhandene/datei/ordner/mysqld.sock mysqld.sock
```
Mysql neustarten, wenn keine Felermeldung kommt, sollte es jetzt wieder gehen.


Eine anderer Fehler wäre in der my.cnf (konfigurationsdatei) die netzwerkverbindungen für mysql verboten zu haben.


----------



## wischy (15. Juni 2005)

```
ln /vorhandene/datei/ordner/mysqld.sock mysqld.sock
```

das versteh ich net so ganz... ?!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juni 2005)

suche die mysqld.sock und ersetze /vorhandene/datei/ordner/mysqld.sock mit dem Pfad zur Datei.
Dann weiß mysql wieder wo die sock-Datei ist und es sollte wieder laufen


----------

